

Show HN: Pegleg, a Meteor app that crowd-sources full-length movies from YouTube - fightingtheboss
http://pegleg.it

======
fightingtheboss
For those concerned about so-called "copytrolls" or Pegleg accelerating the
removal of videos from YouTube, see my thoughts here:
[http://latest.pegleg.it/post/46983349526/pegleg-and-
copyrigh...](http://latest.pegleg.it/post/46983349526/pegleg-and-copyright)

